

Mouthbreathing Machiavellis Dream Of A Silicon Reich - joosters
http://www.thebaffler.com/blog/2014/05/mouthbreathing_machiavellis

======
ahomescu1
Previous submission of this link:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7768990](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7768990)

------
lawlessone
Could have done without the "mouthbreathing" slur. Still i agree with a lot of
the article.

